# When did you start Maternity Leave / Plan to start maternity leave?



## TattooMummy

I was planning to start my maternity leave at the end of my week 32 (so I'd 32+4 on my last day at work), but have started to feel so tired and finding it a bit of a strain to keep up with full time work already, struggling with back ache, aching legs, indigestion and tired from being up so much of the night too (constant loo visits and cramp in legs, etc).

So I am thinking of taking my maternity leave 2 weeks earlier (30+4), and when I mentioned this to my manager she seemed shocked and I made me feel as if I'm laming out??!! Like 32+4 weeks was early enough and I should be able to work to this date at least :shrug:

I do have a sit down job at a computer, so I'm not on my feet or anything but my back is aching, I'm constantly uncomfortable and I get headaches on&off from looking a computer all day (sorry to sound like such a moaner) :wacko:
and overall am just so tired every day :sleep:

Just wandered what others plans for maternity leave was and if anyone ended up taking theirs earlier or later, etc?

:hugs:


----------



## Meezerowner

TattooMummy said:


> I was planning to start my maternity leave at the end of my week 32 (so I'd 32+4 on my last day at work), but have started to feel so tired and finding it a bit of a strain to keep up with full time work already, struggling with back ache, aching legs, indigestion and tired from being up so much of the night too (constant loo visits and cramp in legs, etc).
> 
> So I am thinking of taking my maternity leave 2 weeks earlier (30+4), and when I mentioned this to my manager she seemed shocked and I made me feel as if I'm laming out??!! Like 32+4 weeks was early enough and I should be able to work to this date at least :shrug:
> 
> I do have a sit down job at a computer, so I'm not on my feet or anything but my back is aching, I'm constantly uncomfortable and I get headaches on&off from looking a computer all day (sorry to sound like such a moaner) :wacko:
> and overall am just so tired every day :sleep:
> 
> Just wandered what others plans for maternity leave was and if anyone ended up taking theirs earlier or later, etc?
> 
> :hugs:

I started my maternity at 35+5 *but* I took 4 weeks annual leave before this so I effectively left at 31 weeks. I ended up having my babies at 37+1.

I really struggled getting to the 31 weeks. I have a standing/walking job (I work in a lab) and the month prior to leaving I requested light duties as I had so many problems and they fixed me up working in the office for a bit.
But towards the end even sitting down was uncomfortable and work was just too difficult not to mention struggling with the train and bus commute.

Twin pregnancy can be very hard on the body and I think most ppl go early for mat leave. Dont let anyone make you feel bad cos they will prob have no idea how bad you are feeling. 

I would defo say go earlier! I was glad I went when I did. It gives you plenty of time to gear up for the main event too!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

I have a job looking at a computer all day and I finished work at 30 & 4, I was glad I finished then as the last few weeks were a real struggle.

If your boss hasn't had twins then she will have no idea what you are going through, if you are able to finish at 30 & 4 then I would and wouldn't worry about your boss.

Take care. x


----------



## TattooMummy

xxxemsxxx said:


> I have a job looking at a computer all day and I finished work at 30 & 4, I was glad I finished then as the last few weeks were a real struggle.
> 
> If your boss hasn't had twins then she will have no idea what you are going through, if you are able to finish at 30 & 4 then I would and wouldn't worry about your boss.
> 
> Take care. x

Aww thanks xxxemsxxx for the support :hugs:

People definitely don't give you credit for a twin pregnancy being harder - my boss has never had any children so I don't think she can relate at all. She can be understanding but at the same time her priority is the work, and I don't think she understands how exhausting it feels and acts as if 'I have a sit down job so should be fine'?!

Thanks Meezerowner too, It's nice to know I'm not alone in wanting to leave work around 30 weeks :thumbup:

Take care xx


----------



## katrus78

I have a sit job mostly at the computer too, and I worked til 36 weeks exactly, and had my girls at 37+2. I really struggled towards the end, but didn't want to waste my paid maternity leave days as it is only 3 weeks :( so yes, if ou can leave earlier, do it.


----------



## Juliet11

I first told work I hoped to stay to 32wk (32+4 technically), and now based on how I am feeling, I think I need to bump it up 30wk (30+4). 
I've had some complications and just major discomforts, so my doctor said 30 weeks with a twin pregnancy is totally acceptable. I am supposed to give work 30 days notice when it is possible, so I meet with my doctor this work to turn in the papers by end of Jan (leave would start March 1st). 
I am on my feet the most of 7 hrs, I teach kindergarten 8am-3pm... but I think even if I had a desk job I would be wanting to leave around 30wk. The sleepless nights are starting to get worse and worse, amongst other symptoms. 
Every person is different, but you know how you are feeling and your boss probably can't empathize. Do what you need to for YOU and your babies. 

When I think about, if I worked longer than I felt up to, I wouldn't be doing my best at work. And I definitely wouldn't want to be at work, 30 mins from my hospital, If an issue came up. Work has already called 911 once and got an ambulance when I was bleeding through my clothes and the pad I had just put on. 

Anyway, good luck on the boss front... 
let us know it goes!


----------



## Jenn76

My OB generally puts people carrying twins out at 24 weeks as a precaution. I thought that was crazy and fully intended on working until 34 weeks. I have a desk job as well, and will be 27 weeks tomorrow. Unfortunately I have a pre-existing back injury and a low lying placenta with baby A so it looks like this will be my last week. Luckily I don't have to use my maternity leave until the babies arrive so I will be going out on sick leave. My boss is very understanding so that makes it easier but I feel horrible leaving early. You have to do what is best for you and those babies, don't stress over work.


----------



## TattooMummy

I have spoken to GP at my surgery and he advised that I shouldn't wait until I'm struggling to stop work. And suggested that I can be signed off sick (and so will receive full pay and it wont deduct from my maternity leave). He said it is important to remember there are greater risks involved with twins and if I feel I am ok to continue working that's fine, but to be aware. and reiterated again that most importantly 'not to wait until I'm struggling to stop work'. 

I mentioned that I was intending to work till 32+4 but was now thinking I would stop by 30+4, and he agreed that would be more than far enough, and for me to remmebr the greater strain that carrying twins can have on my body too.
It was nice to have someone be so sympathetic and supportive from a medical point of view.

So I mentioned this to my manger and she understands and is expecting me to go as of the end of January now.... albeit in the meantime priority placed on me getting everything possible done over the next 3 weeks before I go! and said 'those dates should be ok, but she would really need me to work up until then really....'
I did think 'Yes I intend to' but to be fair if doctors are saying not to push myself then I am not going too. :wacko:
My babies health and well being are more important to me and he made it clear to me, not to wait till I am struggling to stop working - so I dont intend too :hugs:

Thanks for all the messages :thumbup: 
Take Care xxxx


----------



## drsquid

i told work i was going out at 35 weeks (which is jan 30) my ob thought i was crazy and would be too uncomfortable. as it turns out i didnt get scheduled past the night of the 24th so... im done at 7:30am when i am 34 and 2. im currnetly 32 and 5 and pretty ready to be done.


----------

